# Centerville killing off 100 Urban deer...



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Don't know if you guys saw this but FYI.... if you want more details let me know as I was in attendance at the city council meeting.

This did get voted on and passed.

http://kutv.com/news/local/centervi...-style-method-to-reduce-urban-deer-population


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I would love more details please. This is very disturbing to me as I have deer hunted the foothills above Centerville my whole life. What seems to be unrealized is that those urban deer dont stay urban 24-7. They are largely back and forth from the foothills into town on a daily basis. So if they take out 100 deer thinking they will magically be gone from town they are poorly mistaken. Another 100 will appear in town again shortly; then what? Execute more deer caught in traps. WTH!!!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Most disturbing part here is that the I can see my grandparents which was later my brothers old house in this articles reference maps. Those fields back to the firebreak road and the foothills/mountains. To where I have personally harvested ALL of my bucks.

There are for the most part NO houses between the mountain and those fields. Thousands amongst thousands of deer have come off the mountain into those fields and subsequently into urban areas for millennium. I remember the DWR feeding deer in this urban area during harsh winters when I was a kid. This is insane!!!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's a link to the city council. The decision has been made but contacting them and letting them hear your voice would probably help for now and in the future:

http://www.centervilleut.net/elected.citycouncil.html

Contacting the division would probably also be helpful.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

The Division is who needs to be contacted on this, they are the ones that are going to implement this. Edit: On OUR behalf as trustees of OUR deer.

This is one more reason why ultimately the DWR is just fine with low wildlife numbers, keeps the prices and kick backs high, while reducing their work load. No wildlife, no problems.......


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Im contacting the city and the DWR now thanks. I wish I had known about this sooner. My bad for not being more aware.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

City council emails:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

DWR director: [email protected]
General DWR contact email: [email protected]
DWR Big game coordinator: [email protected]


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

if allot of the extended archery hunters would harvest some does, we would see less of this going on.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Between my brother dad and I we have three archery tags still and are just looking to put some meat in the freezer. We all would be fine shooting does, so if anyone here knows of a spot in Centerville that we could find some deer please let me know.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

The city already voted on this. The division was there and represented their position. Too Little to late for this year, next time this comes around in august I will let you guys know so you can chip in. Emailing them or calling is just going to go on deaf ears as the vote was made.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

This action is unprecedented is it not??? I emailed all parties anyway. If nothing else I was able to vent. I wish I would have known about this before today so I could have tried to have some influence. Like I said earlier I blame myself for that for not being more aware.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

tallbuck said:


> The city already voted on this. The division was there and represented their position. Too Little to late for this year, next time this comes around in august I will let you guys know so you can chip in. Emailing them or calling is just going to go on deaf ears as the vote was made.


There needs to be plenty of people contact them and the DWR. It will at least let them know there is opposition to this. This won't be the last time an issue like this comes up, better to speak up now.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

tallbuck said:


> The city already voted on this. The division was there and represented _their position_. Too Little to late for this year, next time this comes around in august I will let you guys know so you can chip in. Emailing them or calling is just going to go on deaf ears as the vote was made.


As trustees of our wildlife, the DWR were representing on behalf of all Utahans. With their funding coming from tag revenue, they were more specifically representing the view of Utah sportsmen, whether we like it or not.

Regardless of whether a deer is standing on Kings peak, or in my backyard, it belongs to the people Utah. We therefor have a say in this, vote already made or not, it is not the City of Centerville's call from a legal point of view.

That authority lies with the DWR, and they work for US as trustees of OUR wildlife. This can not be emphasized enough.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Just a typical move.Increase the Archery Tags..Let them be harvested..100 this year? how many next year? DWR and residents. Invest some of that General Fund CASH. Trap em ..Transplant them after they have been tested for the crud..Lots of places State Wide to relocate..NEXT any place from North End to the South end of the front where the populations increase.. Trap em!! Kill em off!! and if your real lucky a big bad winter and you can get rid your selfs of the Mule Deer. Whats Next? ELK? MOOSE ? TURKEYS? COMEON MAN..The Winter of 82 83 85% of the herd was gone..


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Old Fudd said:


> Just a typical move.Increase the Archery Tags..Let them be harvested..100 this year? how many next year? DWR and residents. Invest some of that General Fund CASH. Trap em ..Transplant them after they have been tested for the crud..Lots of places State Wide to relocate..NEXT any place from North End to the South end of the front where the populations increase.. Trap em!! Kill em off!! and if your real lucky a big bad winter and you can get rid your selfs of the Mule Deer. Whats Next? ELK? MOOSE ? TURKEYS? COMEON MAN..The Winter of 82 83 85% of the herd was gone..


Just a side note: You can't test live animals for CWD, which is what is being cited as the concern WRT translocation.

Currently there is a lot of new information about prion diseases(conditions really) like CWD. And without going off on a huge side track, it is no surprise that it is showing, we can expect to see a whole lot more.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The way Davis County wants to run wildlife, just put a red ear tag in all of them, stick them out on Antelope Island, and sell tags to the highest bidders to go out and shoot them. Everybody wins. :-/


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

sagebrush said:


> if allot of the extended archery hunters would harvest some does, we would see less of this going on.


i still have a tag and would be happy to help. i'd rather take one here and put the meat to use than have them exterminated like nutria rats.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

My biggest problem with this is not that 100 deer are going to be killed. My problem is the DWR did nothing to ask the millions of other Utah public if it was okay to represent us like that. These are wildlife held in trust by the DWR for ALL citizens of Utah. If we start here agreeing to decimate a herd then every time this issue comes up we will get "represented" the same way. The DWR did not represent me or my views at this meeting and I agree just did what they had to, to make their job easier. I won't accept decimation of our wildlife even if they are bothering suburbian people who moved into their habitat and planted tulips for them to eat. The DWR should be hammered on some of the things they do and it was neither their nor the city councils decision to decide for everyone what we do with those wildlife. It should have been made more public and the decision better thought out. I'm fine with management but the DWR was going to agree to wipe them out from the looks of it. If you choose to build or buy in an area that wildlife used or continue to use, it is partly on you to deal with it. Now our license money gets to go to ensuring decimation of a herd of deer. Doesn't sound to me like they are best representing or giving opportunity to those that fund their agency or they should be protecting. Contact both the city and slam the DWR for this. If we tolerate these things and pass them off even after the vote we will continue to watch us and our wildlife take a back seat and not be considered in every scenario.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

In a response from the DWR the city has to have a proposal ready by December 31st on how they want to deal with the issue. The DWR responded saying to contact the city council to consider others opinions while coming up with their proposal. In the end it is the DWRs call to accept or not. Send your emails make your phone calls if you would like to comment on the issue. The overall decision isn't made and your opinion still matters on the issue.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I blasted the DWR for allowing this also. It was from my work email earlier so I will report any response I got on here tomorrow. Also sent emails to the city. This must NOT be tolerated. I understand I have a personal interest in these deer because they are the ones I primarly hunt but ****. This is crazy. By the way these deer are not slouches. Here is my 2008 buck I killed right on these foothills migrating east up the mountain after spending the dark hours of the day down low. Imagine some deer hater catching this guy in thier trap for raiding flowers in their garden and then executing him in a cage. Hell no!! Not on my watch


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Also, the city only got about 40 responses total and not all of them were in favor of this. It is important to contact them and let people you know that care to also contact the DWR and council on the issue. I think we can get more than 40 individuals to comment on the issue and let the DWR and city council know these wildlife belong to all of us and a wise plan of action on this issue and future ones will need to be implemented and we will not tolerate the lazy way out. Killing off deer herds that end up in a city due to the city being built there not the deer moving in isn't what I want to see. If anything give doe tags for a small area and manage the numbers to lower levels. Killing off all the deer is not an answer any sportsman should accept.


----------



## ducknuts (Nov 24, 2008)

I've lived in Centerville for 20+ and see deer all the time, but there's no where close to a 100 deer in the city. The biggest bunch i know of is about 15 head. my understanding was you need to request to have them removed from your property and they will set up and trap them. Thacker was quoted saying that 90% of the residents would like them removed also and that doesn't sound right either. I would send him an email and see where he got his information from. I would put some pressure on the mayor and his cronies they kinda flew under the radar on this deal.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Wonder if deer fences were even brought up, they seem to work well other places and to keep them off most highways, Oh I forgot cities don't want to PAY for their OWN problems.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Might as well post the mayors contact info to, it is:

[email protected]

As for the 90% of residents who want the deer gone that is out of 40 responses they got with some survey they conducted so I don't think enough people were contacted or informed about the issue.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I got the same reply from the dwr on this as 1-I regarding the dec 31 proposal deadline then they referred me to the city to submit my proposal. No response from the city yet. Definitely seems to me this is not a done deal. More people should definitely contact them to express thier displeasure.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

1deer 1-I, you take a lot of crap from people on these boards and sometimes it is probably deserved, but I appreciate how you are always out on the front lines battling for our rights as sportsmen. *bumps chest with fist, then turns it into peace sign* respect.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> 1deer 1-I, you take a lot of crap from people on these boards and sometimes it is probably deserved, but I appreciate how you are always out on the front lines battling for our rights as sportsmen. *bumps chest with fist, then turns it into peace sign* respect.


The way I look at it is I don't have enough time to go do a lot in person, the least I and others can do to stand up for sportsmen, hunting, public land, our wildlife, and future is to let others know what's going on and how they can get their voice out there. Sportsmen do a lot for our economy and wildlife. We deserve a voice and people are more likely to do things when it is easier and more laid out for them. And trust me I myself definelty don't do enough as I should. Our voices go a long way.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Just stepping back here, we are talking about the removal of deer from a habitat that cannot sustain them, for whatever reason. It is one of the reasons we cite for why we hunt - so we don't allow deer to over populate. In the Centerville situation, and really this is just a rerun of what Bountiful, Draper, Alpine, and every other town on the benches has gone through - there is an overpopulation of deer in that particular habitat. 

It is not practical to have an open hunt within neighborhoods of 1/4 acre lots. It just isn't. So the proposed solution is to trap and cull the herd. 

The question then is - are we mad that the deer will be killed, or we aren't the ones that get to kill them? If it is the latter, then there just might be an opportunity for some serious self reflection.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> J... Alpine, and every other town on the benches has gone through - there is an overpopulation of deer in that particular habitat.


I fully blame Alpine's problem on Draper City though. Look at a map, Draper anexed all the ground south of them, *OVER* the mountain to the Alpine city limits, THEN they made all of those foothills no hunting / no shooting. Of course animal populations are increasing, that was a VERY popular area to hunt with high success. Now, its offlimits unless you sneak in... populations are growing with the lack of hunting.

I am 100% fully against in city hunts though.

-DallanC


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

The biggest issue is not to manage the herd. The issue is sportsmen weren't even notified of the situation. I'm fine with managing the deer herd by what means necessary, but I'm not for eliminating the deer herd. I'm also not for the DWR representing all of us without asking our opinions first. Sportsmen give to much ground too often when we should have a say in the matter.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

What evidence is there that the habitat cannot support them? Deer don't starve in the city?


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

oh no those black birds are eating my dog food again. oh no those geese are back in my pond again. oh no that hawk *&%# on my Ferrari again. Oh no those deer are back eating my tree again. I wish I never would have built my house on this mountain.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

The centerville deer and bountiful deer are not the same problem. I lived in bountiful for many years and the urban deer problem there is real. It is common place to see deer just strolling down the road or see them just chilling in a strip mall at midday. Those deer are staying in the city all the time and getting hit by cars alot more. The centerville deer mostly migrate out of the city and back to the mountains in the early morning. The cited deer problem there is they are eating people's precious flowers and gardens. This is happening mostly at night when they are tucked in thier warm beds. We simply cant allow deer to be trapped like rats and killed in a trap for eating someones flowers. If people dont like deer; well move then. I think the centerville deer just need to be left alone and people there need to let go of thier flowers and put thier gardens in side a deer fence or greenhouse. I and a others hunters will continue to intercept them coming up the mountain from town in the morning hours or down in evening hours or kill them on the mountain during the day during deer season to manage the herd.. Simple as that.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

7MM RELOADED said:


> oh no those black birds are eating my dog food again. oh no those geese are back in my pond again. oh no that hawk *&%# on my Ferrari again. Oh no those deer are back eating my tree again. I wish I never would have built my house on this mountain.


Nailed it!!!


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> Just stepping back here, we are talking about the removal of deer from a habitat that cannot sustain them, for whatever reason. It is one of the reasons we cite for why we hunt - so we don't allow deer to over populate. In the Centerville situation, and really this is just a rerun of what Bountiful, Draper, Alpine, and every other town on the benches has gone through - there is an overpopulation of deer in that particular habitat.
> 
> It is not practical to have an open hunt within neighborhoods of 1/4 acre lots. It just isn't. So the proposed solution is to trap and cull the herd.
> 
> The question then is - are we mad that the deer will be killed, or we aren't the ones that get to kill them? If it is the latter, then there just might be an opportunity for some serious self reflection.


I would have to agree with everyone else, urban deer are very sustainable. My trail cameras are currently deployed on urban deer in Ogden right now. I've watched over the last 30 years as these urban populations have ebbed and flowed with their National Forest counter parts. The deer I'm referring to are 100% urban, they do not move back and forth between the mountains. They face many of the same issues as their counter parts on the mountain, but when they are not facing those issues, they do very well.

These Ogden deer are relegated to far more limited habitat than the Centerville deer, and when they are not dealing with certain "issues" they reproduce and thrive in this limited habitat.

It is not the issue of who gets to kill these deer, but rather the way this is being handled, what is being proposed, and how this is being proposed. We have a minority of whiners that are attempting to push their wishes against the rights of the people. This is the same sort of thing as people that move to deserts and complain about water restrictions. Or people that move to the country and complain about the smell, or the sound of chickens. The problem is not the deer, it is the people that live in deer habitat and don't know how to plant deer resistant plants, or deer proof their gardens.

If people don't like wildlife, they should leave the planet.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

The info is available if they want to know how to landscape so deer won't bother them:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/habitat/deer-browse.php

Stopping planting deer treats and they'll stop eating it.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

And if people have garden problems, electric NET fences will keep deer out as well. I always hear how electric fences don't work, they do, but they need to be nets, not just strands.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

ducknuts said:


> I've lived in Centerville for 20+ and see deer all the time, but there's no where close to a 100 deer in the city. The biggest bunch i know of is about 15 head. my understanding was you need to request to have them removed from your property and they will set up and trap them. Thacker was quoted saying that 90% of the residents would like them removed also and that doesn't sound right either. I would send him an email and see where he got his information from. I would put some pressure on the mayor and his cronies they kinda flew under the radar on this deal.


90% of those that responded via email or snail mail back to the city, NOT 90% of the entire city. It was brought up that if citizens have a problem they complain, if if you dont you say nothing. So in my opinon this is a KNEE jerk reaction to the few who voice the issue and SHOW up to the city council meetings....

Wish you guys all would have been at the meeting to voice your concerns... Been on the phone with the Cheif, Mayor and also the city manager working on the details. The city is ready to move forward ASAP.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

I for one would love like to know who has a garden growing in November that is one heck of a green thumb they got. mine died out in October


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Also, we do have to remember something... 

The Wasatch Front Extended was created to remove deer from coming into the city in droves and staying there permanently. With the 300 plus deer removed from bountiful within the city, and all the deer being hunted in the extended and now with centerville's deer issue I think that it wont be long till the extended is shut down in that area. There just wont be enough deer.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I saw this story and all I can still think is how can someone move to the foothills and not expect wildlife. Isn't that the point of moving to a place like that? So if we encroach the deer we get to kill them off for no reason? These aren't rattle snakes, they are deer. This should be illegal on so many levels. If they are really that bad then relocate them, don't kill them. There will be another herd right behind them and so on. This is rich people running out of crap to complain about. I have deer in my house (dead of course) but I don't shoot the ones that frequent our street or the field behind me, I look and say man that is cool and snap a couple pics but I don't kill them because they are trespassing. We are trespassing on their land not the other way around. Jess, now I sound like PETA -O,-


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

nahhhhhhhhhhh you sound like a sportsman who loves wildlife even if there not In your crosshairs.


----------



## BUL_KRZY (Oct 17, 2008)

*not the Centerville I grew up in....*

I'm not surprised that the "leadership" of Centerville would keep this hush and try and rush it through without better community opinion and input. 90%, what a joke. Same story in this town where I was born and raised for how many years now??? Sad the people that have and are running the city.Really disappointing, but not surprising at all.

My family is generations deep in Centerville. I can watch deer about everyday if I visit my grandparents home. It's been like that for years and the population does ebb and flow. Seen many a favorite buck (whose sheds I picked up) be hit and killed by cars as well. These deer I can see are resident deer and don't migrate up during the day, as they are there all day long. Could there be a current population peak right now given mild winters? Sure. Do I know not everyone loves to see these creatures, sure.

I do not see how in the world deer captured NORTH of 4th North in BTFL by MDF/DWR were fine on the CWD concern, but deer exactly 1.62 miles (google earth) away are suddenly CWD candidate deer? BULLSH!T! What is this really about? As is the case with everything in Centerville these days, there is some back room deals and consistent bologna going on. Let's trap these deer and move them just as was done in BTFL last year. Why is it any different? rant over - time to go brine some ELK JERKY! :grin:


----------



## ducknuts (Nov 24, 2008)

BUL_KRZY said:


> What is this really about? As is the case with everything in Centerville these days,


last fall an old boy in Centerville was protecting his yard and shoots a deer with a pellet gun. The deer drops, but its still alive flopping around. He calls the city, they call animal control, they call the DWR, DWR shows up and finishes the deer off. He rants about the deer problem and proceeds to tell them how he shoots deer all the time on his property, and this was the first one to drop. Well the DWR cites the guy for poaching. Most likely cost the guy $1000 to $1500 in fines, even more if he got a lawyer.


----------



## HighElevationHunter (Sep 15, 2015)

**** powerful pellet gun


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

HighElevationHunter said:


> **** powerful pellet gun


You can get air rifles in 50cal now with enough energy to take down a deer easy. Not saying thats what he used, but I can see a 22cal air rifle dropping a deer with a shot to the head. The new air rifles are pretty amazing.

-DallanC


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

ducknuts said:


> last fall an old boy in Centerville was protecting his yard and shoots a deer with a pellet gun. The deer drops, but its still alive flopping around. He calls the city, they call animal control, they call the DWR, DWR shows up and finishes the deer off. He rants about the deer problem and proceeds to tell them how he shoots deer all the time on his property, and this was the first one to drop. Well the DWR cites the guy for poaching. Most likely cost the guy $1000 to $1500 in fines, even more if he got a lawyer.


And it should have cost him that.


----------



## ducknuts (Nov 24, 2008)

DallanC said:


> You can get air rifles in 50cal now with enough energy to take down a deer easy. Not saying thats what he used, but I can see a 22cal air rifle dropping a deer with a shot to the head. The new air rifles are pretty amazing.
> 
> -DallanC


she was a big ole doe. the pellet was a .22 caliber it entered between the ribs and was lodged by the heart. the trauma by the heart had the deer messed up. they skinned the deer on site to retrieve the pellet.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

He probably should have shot it in the butt. 

Even I knew that when I was 10.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

This whole deal has me confused? Mild winter, kill the urban deer, harsh winter feed them?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey its UWN, things aren't supposed to make sense around here...


-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

ducknuts said:


> last fall an old boy in Centerville was protecting his yard and shoots a deer with a pellet gun. The deer drops, but its still alive flopping around. He calls the city, they call animal control, they call the DWR, DWR shows up and finishes the deer off. He rants about the deer problem and proceeds to tell them how he shoots deer all the time on his property, and this was the first one to drop. Well the DWR cites the guy for poaching. Most likely cost the guy $1000 to $1500 in fines, even more if he got a lawyer.


I'm failing to see what the problem is here? He poached a deer. He should get punished.


----------

